

Show HN: Review my app: Slector, find your favorite graphic illustrators - bearwithclaws

link: http://slector.com<p>We choose designers (in this case, graphic illustrators) based on two things:
1) their work/portfolio
2) their rates.<p>I've created Slector (slector.com) to simplify the process (based on my experience on finding and choosing illustrators for Hacker Monthly).<p>Slector display all the listed illustrators' portfolio item randomly, and you get to "thumbs up/down" them. After that, click on the big "Generate List" button below to see the list of your favorite illustrators for hire. It's that simple :)<p>The webapp is still in MVP stage so would really really love your feedback.
======
petewailes
Very very cool. Couple of quick thoughts though:

1\. I'd like to be able to see a brief bio beside an image when I click on it
and the lightbox opens, preferably with links to other work

2\. The ability to filter by style and genre would be useful

3\. It looks like it doesn't save selections if I hit the back button. That's
a no-no for usability

I'll have another think in the morning and post any further thoughts then.

~~~
bearwithclaws
1\. You can see those once you "Generate List". 2\. Trying to keep it simple
ATM :) 3\. Ok. Will fix.

Thanks and appreciate for your feedback, Pete.

------
theitgirl
Wow. The site looks great. A few thoughts: \- The thumbs up/down are not that
visible on some images \- I read the instructions but immediately forgot them.
I saw the big "Generate list" button and I wondered what that was for :).
Maybe you could try different wording. \- When I clicked on an image,
sometimes a modal window is opened and at other times it takes you to another
page.

I love the simplicity of the site!

------
shawnbaden
Nice interface.

One suggestion: make the instructions stand out more. I was drawn to the
hourly rate selector and then immediately began scrolling down the page. You
might repeat the instructions in the footer and even move the hourly rate
selector there.

Good work.

------
d5tryr
What is the thumbs up and thumbs down for?

------
bearwithclaws
clickable: <http://slector.com>

------
pewpew
you should use fluid layout for such a website, and not limit to 960.

